# In-Call Volume



## robindean (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi all.

I'm using the stock ROM, rooted and such.

I'm wondering, is the in-call volume tied to any specific audio stream?

I ask because Tasker is seemingly unable to adjust it.

I'd like to be able to change my in-call volume using said app (their forums can't help me as the Strat has it's fair share of oddities).

Perhaps you can refer me to a shell script? - or - is in-call volume connected to the system, media, ringer or alert streams?

Fingers crossed for info


----------



## robindean (Nov 19, 2012)

bump


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry about this being a few days late, I can look into it and if possible provide something for you and possibly add something to my ROM, but that is if I find something.


----------

